

Porting the iOS kernel to BeagleBoard: Part 2 - christina_b
http://crna.cc/b/7

======
mparlane
For those who are interested, the specific BeagleBoard that christina_b is
using is the xM:

[http://beagleboard.org/Products/BeagleBoard-
xM](http://beagleboard.org/Products/BeagleBoard-xM)

It's not the cheapest in the family but it does have a bit more in umph.

